# ARGH damn you dan brown!



## Absolome (Feb 1, 2009)

My school's GT (gifted and talented) program is showing different powerpoint presentations on solving the cube

almost all presentations are of dan browns method (not mine )

One said "ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY DAN BROWN" at the end

i just facedesked so hard i still have a dent


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolome said:


> My school's GT (gifted and talented) program is showing different powerpoint presentations on solving the cube
> 
> almost all presentations are of dan browns method (not mine )
> 
> ...



That's like hell...I would probably do the same thing.

Or stand up and throw the projector (or whatever they were using) on the ground  that would be painful to watch.

P.S. - Dan Brown is not a bad guy, but people idolize him because of the cube.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 1, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

P.S. - Dan Brown is not a bad guy, but people idolize him because of the cube.[/QUOTE]

only people that dont know a real method of solving a cube idolize him, in his "how to solve a rubiks cube..faster" tutorial, he tells you to use vasoline as a lubricant. and on a question and answer episode with him he says he can solve it in 4x.xx seconds, not too impressive if you want him to teach you something well. i took my cubing knowledge elsewhere


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 1, 2009)

why didnt the quote thing work?? ah whatever

that was responding to EmersonHerrmann


----------



## Absolome (Feb 1, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> why didnt the quote thing work?? ah whatever
> 
> that was responding to EmersonHerrmann



you sued a slash in the first tag


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 1, 2009)

You don't need the first slash within the start quoting tag. You only need it to end a quote. Dan Brown, not a great cuber, but a great teacher? Probably yes. Does he teach the best material? No, but he makes it easily understandable and clears up any confusion rather quickly. Even though his video is just that solution that is included with each cube, making it into a video seems to have helped a lot. Maybe it's also that he posted it on YouTube to get that many views. Thrawst made the first YouTube video solution of the cube but he barely gets any recognition. It's kind of unfair.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolome said:


> i just facedesked so hard i still have a dent


A dent on the desk or a dent on your face?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 1, 2009)

I would have made a dent in both. XP


----------



## KevinK (Feb 1, 2009)

P.S. - Dan Brown is not a bad guy, but people idolize him because of the cube.[/QUOTE]

only people that dont know a real method of solving a cube idolize him, in his "how to solve a rubiks cube..faster" tutorial, he tells you to use vasoline as a lubricant. and on a question and answer episode with him he says he can solve it in 4x.xx seconds, not too impressive if you want him to teach you something well. i took my cubing knowledge elsewhere[/QUOTE]

He actually said that his pb was 42. At Indiana, I met a guy who averages 35 with the method and has a pb of 25.xx.


----------



## Absolome (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope i wont have to pay for all the desks in the GT room im going to dent :\

oh god i have to watch all the presentations

OH MY GOD
OH ****
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

my partner for the project just got rid of a ton of the materiel id written and replaced it with guess-who's method

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

]:|


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolome said:


> I hope i wont have to pay for all the desks in the GT room im going to dent :\
> 
> oh god i have to watch all the presentations
> 
> ...



i always hated stuff like this.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolome said:


> I hope i wont have to pay for all the desks in the GT room im going to dent :\
> 
> oh god i have to watch all the presentations
> 
> ...



I wish I could do a presentation like that. I have already been thinking about how to describe several different methods. Probably too much thinking...

You should force your partner to switch it back, your information will at least be unique.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolome said:


> I hope i wont have to pay for all the desks in the GT room im going to dent :\
> 
> oh god i have to watch all the presentations
> 
> ...



Ouch...just ouch...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolome said:


> my partner for the project just got rid of a ton of the materiel id written and replaced it with guess-who's method
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ]:|


 have a cube-off to decide who should take over the project


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Absolome said:
> 
> 
> > my partner for the project just got rid of a ton of the materiel id written and replaced it with guess-who's method
> ...



Haha, a small dialogue of after the cube-off:

Absolome: "Who's faster at the cube?"
Partner: "You are..."
Absolome: "Who's project is this because of that?"
Partner: "Yours..."


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 1, 2009)

Well the advantage of his method is minimum memorization and hardly any look ahead is needed. Though a good beginners method could be the page written by Jasmine Lee.(You can easily get a sub 30 using Jasmine Lee).

I think you should start with Jasmine Lee andmove onto Fridrich or 
Petrus


----------



## Absolome (Feb 1, 2009)

My partner is at the stage of.. learning to solve it in under an hour

I ave 3 algs of the 9 needed for me 2-look OLL

:|

He said he "doesnt understand" badmephisto's method
*facelabtop*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 1, 2009)

A friend of mine learned the Dan brown method for solving it, and then tried to teach it to someone else.

afterwards I gave the "student" some pointers (actually I replaced the whole LL)


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 1, 2009)

Dan brown can't be that bad of a teacher, since my little brother's been getting 35 averages and 25 singles... (and he refuses to learn even OLL/PLL to make him 10x faster!!!)

Myself, well, my sig speaks for itself, but I use simple, intuitive, Fridrich, so I can't say much. 



Absolome said:


> My school's GT (gifted and talented) program is showing different powerpoint presentations on solving the cube
> 
> almost all presentations are of dan browns method (not mine )
> 
> ...



I'm in a Gifted program here in Toronto... it's hilarious, but we get to do nothing of the "cubing" sort, in terms of the curriculum or "powerpoint" oriented (but I am doing my final project in Data Management on the "evolution" and progression of speedcubing )...
Besides me, there might be like 5 other cubers in the entire freakin' school!! (People solve 5x5x5s and some do 4x4x4s, but I've still yet to see a V-cube or an ES 4x4x4/5x5x5... damn Rubik's brands... )


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 1, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Dan brown can't be that bad of a teacher, since my little brother's been getting 35 averages and 25 singles... (and he refuses to learn even OLL/PLL to make him 10x faster!!!)




Ten times faster? Rethink that 

Dan Brown's method is bad, but the sheer fact that his voice doesn't "sound gay like Thrawst's" as one of my friends who learnt off Dan Brown says, makes his method easier to learn.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 2, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan brown can't be that bad of a teacher, since my little brother's been getting 35 averages and 25 singles... (and he refuses to learn even OLL/PLL to make him 10x faster!!!)
> ...



Well, that was figuratively speaking.

Watching him solve LL is agonizing because he takes like 15 seconds.
Takes me like 5.

so 3x faster.

Still.


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Feb 2, 2009)

All Brown's vids do is breed noobdom and extreme slowness. 

lol this reminds me of Thrawst's "cubing heaven" video


----------

